# When Cows Cry



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the unseen consequences of the milk and veal industries ...

This time at least the mother and calf were reunited

The Gentle Barn: Karma's Reunion - YouTube


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

For 17 years I worked next door to a dairy farm. It was heartbreaking.

One of the most barbaric parts of the farming industry


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww that brought a little tear to my eye  x x x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I saw this a few weeks back...I cried like a baby when I watched it then too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely video, very moving


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

That was heartbreaking couldn't help but shed a few tears


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

That was so moving - made me think of all the poor cows & calves who are never reunited, just so we can have our pinta.


.

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So heart breaking.
I'm going to show my ignorance here, but what is the alternative to cows milk? If there is such a thing.*


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *So heart breaking.
> I'm going to show my ignorance here, but what is the alternative to cows milk? If there is such a thing.*


There are numerous alternative plant milks e.g.

Soya
Almond
Oat
Rice
Coconut

Most supermarkets stock these varieties.

Most plant milks are fortified with vitamin B12, D and calcium.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't watch the Video. I know all about what goes on and it is Heart breaking.
I am slowly cutting out milk. I use rice milk for cereals and sauces and find that is quite nice.
As for milk in tea i still have organic skimmed milk.
I would like to try something but not sure what as i don't fancy soya


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

for those of you that live in London you can by slaughter free milk from this place.

Ahimsa Milk | Slaughter Free Milk

They sell milk and other products.
They are on facebook and you can see all about the cows and the ones that have retired.
They all have names and you get to know their personalties 
Really good place.

Just so wished they had a shop near where i lived.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jill3 said:


> I can't watch the Video. I know all about what goes on and it is Heart breaking.
> I am slowly cutting out milk. I use rice milk for cereals and sauces and find that is quite nice.
> As for milk in tea i still have organic skimmed milk.
> I would like to try something but not sure what as i don't fancy soya


Oat milks nice. I can barely tell the difference between that & cows milk - Almond milk use to be my favourite alternative but at the moment its oat (if you don't give the carton a really good shake before use, it comes out really watery though)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Oat milks nice. I can barely tell the difference between that & cows milk - Almond milk use to be my favourite alternative but at the moment its oat (if you don't give the carton a really good shake before use, it comes out really watery though)


Nousha which brand of oats milk do you use. Will give it a go


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jill3 said:


> Nousha which brand of oats milk do you use. Will give it a go


I drink oatly Jill. They do a chocolate flavour aswell, that's nice if you like chocolaty drinks


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Kara coconut milk dairy alternative is my fave!


----------

